# Had to have my dog put down today



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

While I realize that this is a financial forum, I have been a participant here for some time and so it helps to talk to old friends. Today, I had to have my best friend, and constant companion for 15 years put down. Tara was a terrier mix and was the best friend ever. She had been ill, for some time, with heart disease but took a turn for the worse yesterday. I always knew that this day was coming but it did not make it any easier. She died in my arms and I feel that I did what was best for her. It is hard to suddenly have to change routines that lasted for all those years and the worst part is coming into the empty house without her greeting me. I have many happy memories of our years together and these I will always hold dear and my memories of Tara will last forever. If there is a God in heaven, she will take care of her and I will see her again and we will run and play in the fields again up in heaven just as we did in her young years. This has been one of the most difficult days of my life because I have lost the best friend that a person could ever have. Today, I gave her one last favour and had her put down and out of pain and suffering. I loved that dog with all of my heart and soul and I feel so alone without her. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Sorry Belguy...

I went through this many years ago with my dog. The crushing heartbreak of it is probably the biggest reason I haven't got another one. I think I will be ready for another dog soon.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

I feel your pain
thanks for sharing
RIP Tara


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry for your loss Belguy.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Belguy.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about Tara. She sounds like a sweet dog and had a good life.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry Belguy.  I hope you get some solace from knowing that you gave Tara 15 great years, something unfortunately a lot of dogs do not get the privilege of.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss Belguy. We went through that a few years ago with our Terrier cross ... she was also 15 years. Took a long while, but I can now watch videos of her and feel happiness at the memories ... not sadness.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss Belguy.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Belguy. I've had to have a three loyal friends put down in my life. When the time comes, it's a hard thing to do but it's usually the right thing to do.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss & pain Belguy. 

I have had 9 dogs in my life & adored them all, so I know only too well, how incredibly affectionate/friendly/playful, but most of all, how very loyal these animals can be, and the very real grief that is felt when we lose them. Indeed man's best friend!

15 years is a long time & it will be hard to forget. 

“The only creatures that are evolved enough to convey pure love are dogs and infants.” ― Johnny Depp


----------



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Belguy ... for the longest time, as you say, when I'd get home, get up in the morning, my dog was always there, tail wagging, happy to do anything ... if it helps, I understand how difficult a time it is for you.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thank you to everyone. It has been so difficult today. The one thing that seemed to help is when I went for a long walk in the fresh air. Just changing the routine is what is so difficult. I will not be getting another dog because I am getting too old for one and have no-one that would want to take a dog if I were no longer able to look after her. Right now, the memories are too raw but maybe, with time, I will be able to look at the pictures and remember the good times. I take solice from those who remind me that things will get better with the passage of time. I also liked the thought that, while it was so difficult to do, it was the right thing to do and, as they say, the last thing that you can do for a friend who has been so faithful for all of her life. I always tried to do what was best for her and we went for lots of nice walks together over the years. Thank you all for your support which I find that I need at this difficult time. Hopefully, the pain will not last too long but the memories will be with me always. I expect that only those who have lost a pet will know how I feel. Have a nice Easter, everybody.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Belguy

Your dog was lucky to have you as the owner.
Wish you the best


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Sorry for your loss Belguy. Such wonderful, caring and selfless companions. May you cherish the memories of time spent with your friend. All the best.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your loss.....Belguy.

We had two cats, each for almost 20 years. It still hurts for both of them.

One thing that can help..........maybe.

There is another little one out there who needs to be with someone who will love them the way you loved your friend.

Just a thought................if and when you are ready.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, sags and others. I have thought about getting another dog when I lost Tara but I am getting too old now and not in the best of health and it wouldn't be fair to the dog. I thought about an older rescue animal but then you run into potentially expensive health issues. I had a dog when I was a teenager but Tara will likely be my last one because I don't think that I will have the health or ambition to look after another one in my golden years. I think that I will hit the sack now and try to get some sleep but will not be setting the alarm to let Tara out anymore. Just one change to the routine. She made it through the long, cold winter but didn't make it to the nice spring weather which makes me sad. Take care all and thank you.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

I had a border Collie......smartest dog I've ever met. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma the day that my late wife died of cancer..........8 months later, (I was still RVing at the time), we arrived in Arizona for US Thanksgiving.......he was fine in the morning, but a few hours later he couldn't get out of the truck, his back legs were done.

I had to wait until after the holiday to see a vet...the cancer was all through him........I did what I had to do......then got back into my truck and cried like a baby.

I won't kid you...it doesn't get any easier.

Every time I hear this song I tear up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mt4ZcsBfaNU


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

We care for our pets from the time they leave the litter making sure they stay healthy and safe and at the end of there time need to make the hardest decision for them.

Its never easy but I'm sure you did the right thing for your pet.


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Belguy I feel your pain
Bit another side of me says this is a first wold problem

we sweat our little friends loss and yet turn a blind eye to the big picture

do we really look the at some homeless on the street............


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I am discouraged by those who say that it doesn't get any easier with time. Is the pain one feels when losing their best friend worth the joy that they bring while they are with us? Right now, I am questioning that. I love you Tara.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Belguy said:


> I am discouraged by those who say that it doesn't get any easier with time. Is the pain one feels when losing their best friend worth the joy that they bring while they are with us? Right now, I am questioning that. I love you Tara.


It does get easier ... it just takes time. I can understand your reasons for not getting another dog, however have you considered fostering dogs? It might also be a nice distraction after your grieving period. There are plenty of dog rescue organizations in Ontario.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

mind_business said:


> It does get easier ... it just takes time. I can understand your reasons for not getting another dog, however have you considered fostering dogs? It might also be a nice distraction after your grieving period. There are plenty of dog rescue organizations in Ontario.


Time heals all wounds. Our Pepper was a loyal friend as well. I put her down when she was just short of 15 but had lost control of her hind end. That was in 1995. We now have two cats who are both 15 and doing fine. We are dreading the day when they have to cross the Rainbow Bridge.

You have my sympathies Belguy.


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

I am sorry to read about your loss Belguy. It's devastating to lose a furry friend even though you know there will come a time. We've been through it with our beloved Lab and after 6 years still haven't been able to replace him. Time does heal wounds but there remains a scar that only pet owners would understand. 

Best wishes with or without another companion.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> I am discouraged by those who say that it doesn't get any easier with time. Is the pain one feels when losing their best friend worth the joy that they bring while they are with us? Right now, I am questioning that. I love you Tara.


I understand your pain, Belguy. Our companions are faithful to us to the end and it is heartbreaking when you have to put them down. I had the same experience with sweet young
cat, Boots, a couple of years ago, that developed an incurable renal failure. I watched him waste away, yet could not bring myself to take him to the vet's, even though he had been
there before few times....but in the end, we both understood...we said our goodbyes to each other, even though he was very weak and in pain, he rubbed his head against mine
and I knew it was the right time for him to leave me. Life is unfair it seems, and not all of us get to live long live, certainly even with cats who are suppose to have nine lives, his had run out.
I took him in and held him and watched him "go to sleep" in my arms as the vet adminstered the needle into a cathether in his front leg..in a couple seconds it was over.

I cried..because he was a real and true friend. I carried him home and put him into a coffin I had prepared for him in advance, dreading the day, with a picture of him on it.
I let him "sleep" for a day in his favourite window..to feel the sun rise one more time, then sealed the coffin. God had taken him too early from me and I had to deal with it.

I found a place online called "Rainbow Bridge" where I joined, entered the eulogy, and together with other grieving members of pets, we held a candlelit remembrance service for him.

I still have his picture in front of me at the computer..my little prince sitting on a rock at the campground where I found him.
Belguy, your grief will get easier to bear with the passage of time..but you will never forget those that you have loved. 

http://petloss.com/rainbowbridge.htm


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Belguy said:


> I am discouraged by those who say that it doesn't get any easier with time. Is the pain one feels when losing their best friend worth the joy that they bring while they are with us? Right now, I am questioning that. I love you Tara.


OK....it gets easier in the context that you're not, down the road, constantly reliving the final moments, or the moments that led up to the final moments......but it'll always be there if you allow your memories free rein..............is it worth it? Damn right it is.......there's a price for everything, and some prices are well worth paying.

Hang in.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's my dog bringing me a flower....










And here's one with his pups and their mother:











It's been over 10 years and I still miss him.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

Hang in there Belguy.

The pain of losing your faithful companion is a difficult thing to bear and I understand your worries in getting another dog now, but I would urge you to not rule out rescuing one from the dog pound.

It could be the best thing for both you and the right animal, and imho I do not think you are getting too old to do so.
Most of the people in my hiking group are older than you are and they usually do about eight clicks, often over hilly terrain (they'll probably out-live all of us computer nerds), but even the short walks that being a dog owner demand of you can go a long way towards health and longevity.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thank you so much, everyone. Your kind words have brought a measure of relief to me but I just feel that I have lost my grip over this and didn't sleep very well last night and don't feel like eating. Is this normal? I always dreaded this time but knew that it would eventually come. I walk in the door after being outside and there is no one to greet me. There is no one to go for a walk with and no one to talk to. I only wish that I was stronger. I will try to hang in because what other choice do I have? Tara is no longer in pain and is at peace. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. What a terrible, empty feeling.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for the pictures, Nemo2. What beautiful dogs.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> Thank you so much, everyone. Your kind words have brought a measure of relief to me but I just feel that I have lost my grip over this and didn't sleep very well last night and don't feel like eating. Is this normal? I always dreaded this time but knew that it would eventually come. I walk in the door after being outside and there is no one to greet me. There is no one to go for a walk with and no one to talk to. I only wish that I was stronger. I will try to hang in because what other choice do I have? Tara is no longer in pain and is at peace. Thank you all from the bottom of my heart. What a terrible, empty feeling.


Yes, the grieving process you are experiencing is normal. You bonded with Tara and she bonded with you. That is the strongest human emotion and the hardest to comprehend when
that bond is broken by the death of a loved companion. I strongly suggest that in the first few days, you visit the site (in my other post) where grieving parents of pets can state
they are feeling and have a community of people that have lost pets to bear their grief. I know it helped me, because I was in grief for a few days after my tragic loss.

The worse grief and guilt is when you have to do the final act of kindness for your pet, because in your heart you know they are suffering and even though you fight it as
long as you can, eventually time runs out and you have to do what is best to end the suffering.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, Carverman, for your kind words. My thoughts are with the rest of you who have experienced the loss of a beloved pet and companion. It surely is not easy but we do have the many memories of our happy times together. As they say, nothing is forever. Enjoy your pets while they are young and carefree and look after them in their old age. I, at least, have no regrets about the care that I gave to my beloved Tara and, in return, I received her love and companionship.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> this is a first wold problem
> do we really look the at some homeless on the street............


Yes, you are right, the world is full of human problems, but individually there is only so much we can do. No one person can solve all the world's problems. 

Think about all the ways this animal has been trained to help the human race before you belittle them. Also, you don't really have the knowledge of someone's grief, nor right to tell someone that their suffering is insignificant, especially to a 70 year old senior who lives alone. 

http://www.ctvnews.ca/w5/dog-tags-takes-on-new-meaning-in-program-for-soldiers-with-ptsd-1.1040190


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> It's been over 10 years and I still miss him.


I still miss/remember the dogs I had when I was a child. You never forget those that were part of your life for so many years, and who made your life happier! 

What a heart belguy/carverman/nemo and others have here. :tears_of_joy:


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I always knew that it would be hard but it is harder than I ever imagined. Being alone makes it even harder. I wish that there was an answer to this but I expect that I will just have to take it a day at a time. I appreciate your support so very much and will always remember your kind words. My thoughts too are with others who have suffered any kind of loss and are living now with the memories of those who are no longer with you. Life seems to get sadder the older that we get. It's so hard.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Belguy said:


> Thank you for the pictures, Nemo2. What beautiful dogs.


Here is one of my favorites; he'd just been in for a swim, (it's a digital pic of an old SLR photo).........you'll never forget Tara, and I'll never forget Zak.........here's an example......just before my knees gave out and I couldn't run any more, (and when we lived on Salt Spring Island), I'd take him down to the track early in the morning when it was still dark.......he wouldn't run with me because I was too slow for him, so he'd wander around looking for tennis balls.......as I approached my final lap, (that I'd speed up for and do "flat out"), I'd yell "Last One, Zak"......and he'd come charging over and do it with me.

Now...I work out on an elliptical......and when I approach the last minute, guess what I still say...out loud or in my head.

Don't let the memories go...they're worth the pain!


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sadly, knowing that most likely a pet will pass before I do has me resisting getting a pet for my five year old, even after her offer to scoop the poop and feed whatever pet we get. I've had animals that we had to put down after 18/19 years of having them, it's not something you easily forget. I keep telling myself they had a lovely life (which they did) but it's still difficult to consider pet ownership again.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Nemo2 said:


> Here is one of my favorites; he'd just been in for a swim, (it's a digital pic of an old SLR photo).........you'll never forget Tara, and I'll never forget Zak.........


Beautiful photo, thanks for sharing Nemo2!


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

T-gal, I am really offended by your "belittling" comment of me.
I am the ultimate animal lover (next to Belguy), I would crawl over broken glass to help my silent friends. (my grouchy cat is in the computer room as we speak.)
But we in the western world can turn a blind eye quickly to those less fortunate, example homeless people, those in remote, crappy reserves, drug addicts, etc....catch my drift...
As much as I love the animal world, put things in perspective and yes one person (we all can) do a helluva lot more.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Islenska said:


> T-gal, I am really offended by your "belittling" comment of me.
> I am the ultimate animal lover (next to Belguy), I would crawl over broken glass to help my silent friends. (my grouchy cat is in the computer room as we speak.)
> But we in the western world can turn a blind eye quickly to those less fortunate, example homeless people, those in remote, crappy reserves, drug addicts, etc....catch my drift...
> As much as I love the animal world, put things in perspective and yes one person (we all can) do a helluva lot more.


You could have used a different thread to get your point across. Your timing and choice of venue was inappropriate.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> T-gal, I am really offended by your "belittling" comment of me.


I'm sorry that I offended you Islenska; it had not been my intention to do so, and I'm sure your purpose had not been to be insensitive, but that's how your comment came across, as a lecture at the wrong time. 

You are right that we can all do more, and I like MB's suggestion about starting a separate thread for the comments you made.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the picture, Nemo2. My favourite memory of Tara was when she was young and we went for walks in the field. She would lag behind me, sniffing everything in sight, while I went ahead. When I got to the other side of the field, she would suddenly run across the field at full speed to catch up to me. I can remember her vividly when she was young and able to do that and it is etched in my memory forever. 

I just returned home after visiting Mom in the nursing home, a place that lacks inspiration at the best of times, and came in the door to nothing--no friendly greeting, no wagging tail just an empty house. I find that that is the hardest thing.

I have to agree with Addy who questions whether the joys of pet ownership are worth it when it inevitably sets you up for such sadness when they pass but probably some are better able to cope with it than others. For many, it's like losing a member of the family which, in fact, they are.

Perhaps some may find this thread to be somewhat over the top but it helps to get feedback from some familiar forum members and has helped to lighten my load.

Thank you for caring.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about your loss Belguy and I understand having been through it a few times in my life time.My last pet that i had to put down was 2 years ago and I cried for days ,it was like losing one of my kids.We still have her blanket and her Cage as I can't stand to part with them.It gets easier though as we have many photos and videos and we sometimes talk about the crazy things she use to do or even remember how she use to lick us on the face and was so loving.
Take care
Marina


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Thank-you T-Gal, this was all unfortunate misinterpretation 

That's the trouble with posts, the nuance is often missed and a different , sometimes negative angle appears.

Anyway "onwards and forward"


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> I'm sorry that I offended you Islenska; it had not been my intention to do so, and I'm sure your purpose had not been to be insensitive, but that's how your comment came across, as a lecture at the wrong time.
> 
> You are right that we can all do more, and I like MB's suggestion about starting a separate thread for the comments you made.


I agree with Tgal - do it in another thread.

You could play the homeless card in any thread on this forum:

Poster 1: Man, I wish they'd increase the TFSA contribution room.
Poster 2: Wow, talk about first world problem - do you think the homeless care about that?


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

My thought when I read Islenska's first post was also that it was inappropriate in this thread. I think it's important to understand that there are many different kinds of grief; what Belguy is going through now is a very personal grief and the fact it might not seem as important in the overall scheme of things as many of the terrible things that go on in this world on a much bigger scale doesn't make it any less painful to Belguy. Most of us, at one time or another, have endured extremely painful tragedies that may not have been significant to anyone but ourselves and our loved ones. but those are the things that affect us most directly and it doesn't mean we don't care about the bigger issues. I think a little empathy would have gone a long way here.

I offer my sincere condolences to you, Belguy, and I'm glad you knew that most of us would understand your grief.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

When you bond with a pet and lose them, it's is real grief, because you have lost someone close to your heart. The grieving process for a loved pet is no different than grieving for a member of your family, because in their short life span, your pet is a member of your family and brings happiness into your life.
Even though we are aware that a dog or a cat only has a certain number of years, towards the end of their lives, no amount of vet care or drugs can help them, just like for us. 

The worst of it is when, you live alone, and are used to your pet being there for you when you come home and doing things with you..like running in the park, sleeping on your bed with you, etc...then all of a sudden, there is that emptiness and loneliness...it's hard to accept closure...so you dwell on it and dwell on it. 

I support the local humane society and a private cat shelter with my donations. Lately, I have been involved with fund raisers for the cat shelter each year and my cat carvings
now go to vets or people that donate funds to help the shelter. It all started when I lost my little buddy...I will never forget him as long as I live.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

I find myself just forgetting for a few seconds that Tara is no longer with me. In those moments, I find myself looking around for her or almost saying out loud "where are you, Tara" and then I catch myself in the realization that she is no longer here. As I said before, the best way for me to describe it is a feeling of emptiness and aloneness. I expect that this will pass with time but I will never again have what I once had which was a true friend and a constant companion. Someone told me today to get rid of everything that I would associate with Tara and I will do that with most things but there are a few things that I couldn't part with such as her favourite toy which was a plush leopard coloured ball which she liked to play with until the latter months when she got older and sicker and, of course, all of the pictures that I have of her. I never had children of my own or therefore grandchildren or great grandchildren and so she was the pleasure of my life. Maybe it is sad that some of us let animals take the place of humans in our lives but they are nonetheless loved because they are so true blue and non judgmental and always there when we need them--until, suddenly, they are no longer there and leave a terrible void in our lives. To all of you who have lived through the loss of a pet, I understand completely and share in your grief.

P.S. It's nice to hear from you, Marina. You and I go back a while on this forum. Thank you for your kind words and thank everyone else for your words which are a comfort for me at this difficult time.


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

Islenska said:


> Belguy I feel your pain
> Bit another side of me says this is a first wold problem
> 
> we sweat our little friends loss and yet turn a blind eye to the big picture
> ...


Really? A man is grieving the loss of his best friend and all you can do is question whether it's worth getting upset about? 

Then you complain that YOU are the one who feels belittled??? This would be hilarious if it wasn't so absurd.

Animals and humans go back a long ways, and not just with the privileged few who live in first world countries. They've helped us hunt and herd and kept us safe over the years, from first world to third. Dogs have shown a loyalty and kindness that many humans (and based on your comments, I'm including you in this group) could ever comprehend. And it takes so little to gain their unconditional love, a remarkable thing.

Feeling emotion over all of that isn't a first-world issue, that's a human issue. And if you don't understand that, you might want to check if you even have a heart.

carverman: I am sorry for your loss. I wish I had the right words to say here but I don't. But I do believe time does help heal all wounds, and in time, the pain will lessen while the fond memories will remain. But as the Alfred Tennyson poem goes, 'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all. I believe that to be true. Animals do make us better. They teach us patience. They teach us humility. They teach us how they want to be fed at 7 am. Mostly, they teach us about unconditional love. And those lessons stay with us long after they're gone. 

Tara may be gone, but those lessons are with you forever, as is she.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

The more that I learned about people, the more I loved my dog.

A house is not a home without a dog.

Goodnight sweet Tara. I love you. I hope that you are now in doggie heaven and free from pain and suffering and young again and running in the fields with your beautiful ears flapping in the breeze. If there is a God, that is where you will be.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

My heart goes out to you Belguy. Try to take a measure of comfort in knowing how much fuller your life is having shared hers, and that you both gave each other your best at all times. All any sentient being can do is to try to live well- she got to live a beautiful, innocent, and joyous full life due to your care.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Belguy: I found that relating a story or two here about my old dog brought back a gazillion memories....why don't you tell us some Tara stories....it'll brighten up our day and revive some of your happier moments with her.

A win-win.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, Nemo2. Maybe, in time, I can tell some more stories but, for now, it just makes me feel sad to think of those good times. I woke up again today feeling very sad and alone and I know that I am probably not acting normally over the loss of a beloved pet. I think it is the fact that I live alone and Tara was always there to provide company and comfort to me. I fully realize that it is not the same thing as parents losing a child to cancer, for example, but the loss which I feel is nonetheless real and deep. I hope that I can recover from this sooner rather than later because I am concerned about my mental health if I do not. It's interesting that I used to post so many comments on this forum in the investing section but, right now, all of that seems so irrelevant. At times like this, none of the 'stuff' or money really matters. It is the love that you give and receive that is truly priceless but losing a person or a pet that you love and depend on for your support is so difficult. I love you, Tara.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Belguy said:


> ... At times like this, none of the 'stuff' or money really matters. It is the love that you give and receive that is truly priceless but losing a person or a pet that you love and depend on for your support is so difficult. I love you, Tara.


Very true Belguy. I have to admit, you have affected both my wife and myself with your story. It brings back memories of our past dog, and dread for the day that we have to let our current two dogs go. Having said that, your earlier advice to enjoy the time you have with your loved ones is what a person needs to focus on.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Belguy said:


> 1. Maybe, in time, I can tell some more stories...
> 2. I know that I am probably not acting normally over the loss of a beloved pet.
> 3. I hope that I can recover from this sooner rather than later because I am concerned about my mental health if I do not.
> 4. It's interesting that I used to post so many comments on this forum in the investing section but, right now, all of that seems so irrelevant.


*1.* No time like the present! I agree with _nemo_ about reminiscing, so share with us [and others] whatever you want; it's good therapy IMO, and so is crying, as it's much better than silencing your emotions.

*2.* Never mind what anyone else may think of you; the fact of the matter is that not everyone shares the same intense bond with their pets, but you had yours for 15 years, and in all that time, it was just the 2 of you, so no wonder that you treasure her for all that she brought into your life. There is nothing more normal than that!

*3.* Depression is also normal after such a loss, and very much a part of the grief process, but so is *acceptance,* which will come in due time.

*4.* Continue to do that, or have you not noticed that you're missed when you're not around? No need to talk about trading, but Europe is always interesting. :biggrin:

I don't suppose you would be able to share a picture of Tara [because you're a 'simple man' when it comes to computers], right?.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

When you read stories about how faithful dogs can be...........it isn't any wonder people get so attached to them.

Here is a story from Edmonton today..........

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/man-and-his-dog-save-little-girls-from-drowning-1.1218989

I am reminded of a television news story of a few years ago.......about a little dog that had free reign of a nursing home. He would go from room to room to visit each resident. The really touching part of the story was when a resident became very ill and close to death........the dog would remain in the room by their side until the end.

He did his thing without coaching or instructions.............he just seemed to have a "sense" they said.

Small wonder the residents adored him.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Bguy, your friend may be gone but the great memories will stay forever!!!!!!!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto.gal said:


> I still miss/remember the dogs I had when I was a child. You never forget those that were part of your life for so many years, and who made your life happier!
> 
> *What a heart belguy/carverman/nemo and others have here. *:tears_of_joy:


 ... +1. 


If there is any consolation in your loss, Tara is in doggy heaven, no longer in pain or suffering. At the same time, I don't think she would be too happy to see you in misery *so hang in there Belguy*.* Someone else still needs your love - your mom.*


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I feel for you. My dog is 12 with heart problems of his own. His day will likely come sooner than later. His picture is my avatar.
Condolences.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Continued thanks to all of you. It means a lot. I just couldn't stay in this house today and had to get out and be with people and so I went to the mall for lunch and that seemed to help. I then went to see Mom in the nursing home and saw more people there and so I have made it through most of the day.

I keep thinking of that saying that "a house is not a home without a dog". Up until last week, this seemed like home but now that Tara is no longer here, it is just a house.

Dogs are truly amazing creatures who touch our hearts. If you have a dog, be kind to it and take care of it as you will find no greater friend in this world.

Thanks for your kind thoughts, Toronto.gal and no I do not know how to upload and download pictures. In any case, I find that I am unable to look at pictures of Tara at this point. I guess that we all mourn differently.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

How are you holding up Belguy? I hope things are starting to ease somewhat.

A memory crossed my mind this morning.......right after I had to have my dog put down, (in Arizona), I was biking daily, and often went past the pound.......went in a couple times.....ALL the animals in there know why you're looking, and as soon as the door opens they're like sideshow operators at the CNE/PNE, vying for attention and making their pitch...it was too soon for me and I found it depressing......BUT....there are a lot of dogs out there looking for a friend.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

After three weeks without Tara, I feel that I am coping somewhat better. At least I don't feel as anxious and am back to sleeping pretty much normally. I do find that I am slipping out of the routine that having a dog requires of one. By that, I mean that I am sleeping in more and eating at different times etc. Fifteen years of the routine of looking after a pet is taking some getting used to however. The hardest part is coming in to an empty house and not being greeted by a wagging tail. The same applies to going downstairs in the morning. It was just nice to have another living being in the house and Tara was good company for me. The finality of losing a pet is what I found the hardest. She was just always there until, suddenly, she was not. I took her to the vet to have her put down and she walked in on her own, wagging her tail, and the next minute she was gone. It was very peaceful but sudden. A week later, I carried the urn containing her ashes home in a cardboard box and that is where it remains to this day as I have not been able to open it yet. I placed the box at her favourite sleeping spot and put a picture and her favourite toy on top of it. She will always be in my heart and I will never forget her. When I pass, I want her ashes buried with me. If there is a God in heaven, we will play together again one day. I doubt very much that I will ever get another dog because of my age and health. If I were younger and in better health, I would consider one but Tara was my best friend in the world. I am experiencing, first hand that "A house is not a home without a dog". I did all that I could for Tara. I believe that I always treated her well and never, ever even yelled at her. We went for one or more walks every day which we both enjoyed very much. However, towards the end, she really was not well and I knew when the time had come as I was told I would. Over the past several days, I have been pondering the question of whether pet ownership is worth it given that the pain of their eventual passing causes. It is because we had such a close bond and were together so much that the pain is that much worse. It leaves you with an empty feeling that nothing else can fill. I would like anyone reading this to know that it just helps to put my feelings into writing. I can't imagine what it would be like for parents to lose a child because this has been almost more than I can handle. Life doesn't get any easier as we grow older and start to see our friends and relatives pass on. However, we can't change that and so we have no other choice but to cope with it. My condolences go out to all of you out there who have lost a friend, family member, or beloved pet because such losses are a part of life. May you find a measure of peace in your memories. All the best and take care.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Belguy said:


> Over the past several days, I have been pondering the question of whether pet ownership is worth it given that the pain of their eventual passing causes.


The answer is, yes it _is_ worth it............I never had a dog as a kid; my father had had (one, two, I don't know) a dog/dogs and said "They die" (which left him with emotional scars), and wouldn't have another.

I had dogs/cats late(r) in life.......yes, they die...but the gifts they bring are worth the price we pay.

Hang in.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Their gifts are priceless and everlasting. It is not for nothing that they are called Man's Best Friend. Thanks, Nemo2.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

It's good to hear that you're doing better Belguy.

Enjoy the Spring!


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> It's good to hear that you're doing better Belguy.
> 
> Enjoy the Spring!


Thanks, Toronto.gal. Life does go on and we have to make the best of it. Happy Spring to you too.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Nothing better in life than hearing good news ... and springtime! :encouragement:


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Mom had a dog and it was killed by a car early. She refused to have another one for us boys. So when I had boys, I insisted on getting one when they were old enough to handle the eventual death. I believe it made my boys more robust emotionally.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Our cat Flash, who we got as a kitten in 1998, died on Friday of a heart attack. RIP

Here is a post I put on another forum.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Know how you feel Keith......when this guy, (who I had for 20 years.......pictured here playing 'tennis' in Saudi) died up in Ottawa about 7 years ago, I bawled:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear such news.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I am a member of that forum too Keith and I saw this earlier.... This is easily the worst part of pet ownership.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

thanks guys

wow 20 years - that is a long time!

we let Flash go out in the parking garage to hunt bugs every night

we think that put an extra stress on him.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Pets are indeed family.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Flash had 17 great years and one bad spell on Friday morning.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Hi, Keith. I am sorry to learn of your loss and understand what you are going through. My thoughts are with you at this difficult time. You will have many happy memories of your years with Flash. Take care.

Ron


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks. I wondered how you were doing?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

^ Wondered same. Hope you're doing well Mr. R.

*kcowan:* Sorry for the loss of your special friend. 17 years is a long time, and for sure Flash will always live in your heart. 

Read your post in the other forum, but was not able to open the pics [assumed you were pictured in the avatar].


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i completely missed this thread belguy ... sorry about the loss of your friend
kcowan, sorry to hear about your kitty
i love cats and would have one if my farking strata rules allowed it
i am going to move soon so i can have a pet


----------

